# Is this shelter acceptable for 6 small breed goats?



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi I am new to goats and was wondering if this is an acceptable shelter for my 6 goats. Three are getting ready to kid so we will have more. We keep the young doe and 2 wethers on one side at night with our oldest LGD and the 3 pregnant does on the other side at night. During the day they have access to both sides and about 1 acre of land. Also we put the tarp up since it has gotten colder here but I was wondering if it would be better to put permanent wood up or if that would not be enough air flow. We will eventually build a barn and fence in our other 3 acres of land for them. Thank you for any insight.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed with it! I absolutely LOVE the playhouse thingy! It looks good to me and I would certainly have no problem with my goats in it.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I think it looks perfect. It was done with much love, that is evident. Good job. 

As far as adding more wood, I guess it depends on where you live and what the climate is like. In WI here, I would say to add the wood if possible. If you are down south, or some place where it doesn't get cold, the tarps are probably fine for cooler weather. How are the goats handling your weather?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL looks like a day care for goaties


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They seem to be ok. They prefer to go out so last week they were very unhappy it rained all week. They always have access to their fenced area in the day but they will not go out other then to get to the other side in the snow or rain. We had a light dusting of snow around Thanksgiving time but I am in East Tennessee and our weather is so sporadic one week we are in the 20's and the next it is in the 70's.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good. I'd just be careful with that heat lamp. Make sure it's secured to the ceiling well and the cord is out of reach so the goats don't get to playing and pull it down. :thumb:


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok thank you Kylee, we are not using the heat lamp. It is in there in case we need it when the new kids come along. I forgot to put the shorter extension cord back down there when we got done building, Oops. I am using the cord for the baby monitor to listen to my pregnant does.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No worries. I just noticed it and thought i'd mention it. You always hear stories of barns burning down from heat lamps. They can be so dangerous if they're not secured well. Glad that is not an issue.

I think the shelter is more than enough. They'll stay nice and warm and dry in there. :thumb:


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

Rhandi74 said:


> Ok thank you Kylee, we are not using the heat lamp. It is in there in case we need it when the new kids come along. I forgot to put the shorter extension cord back down there when we got done building, Oops. I am using the cord for the baby monitor to listen to my pregnant does.


Yeah, I wouldn't bother with the heat lamp until you are kidding. Your space looks awesome. Just keep a close eye on your does when they start kidding since sometimes that can change how they interact with each other.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it's great! I agree looks like a goat day care LOL
I also agree about heat lamps. We don't use them unless we have too, and even when babies come we only use them when we are drying them off or have one that can't seem to get warm. Once they are dry we use sweaters. Too scared about fire to use them when we are not in the barn.

The only thing I'd do if you have 3 pregnant and due close together, I'd probably make some kidding stalls for them so they can have their own space w/babies for a few days or a week until they've bonded and so babies can be stronger and be able to get away from any goat that might try to butt them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with bonding pens.

Looks good


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

We have a seperated area to move them to to kid. It is about 6 ft by 10 ft but I am not sure if it has enough ventilation. It is a walk in area under my house with only a small door leading in. Also if they all kid at once I won't have enough space. they were accidently bred before I got them. All appear to be in the last month of pregnancy. What do you guys think? If it is not ventilated enough do you think the area on the does side is big enough for 3 stalls. I will go get measurements and post them shortly.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome from Washington state!!! Great and fun looking goat home! Good luck kidding !


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

The does side is 12 ft by 15ft. They are all very close and were raised together, one is a great escape artist and the other 2 panic when she gets out, but if they can not get out she stays right next to the fence where they are. Maybe the stalls next to each other might be less stressful.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Milk and Honey


----------

